# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

GOOD CATCHES OF REDFISH AND TROUT AS WE OPENED EARLY TEAL SEASON OVER THE WEEKEND

We have had good catches of hard fighting redfish on live shrimp and finger mullet most every day last week. Deep Spots along the ship channel around the pilot station, mile marker 1 and the Cameron jetties have been the best. Keeper trout are being caught up in the northern part of the lake and as far up north as Moss Lake. Itâ€™s about time for the fall flounder run to start and a few of the flatties have been brought back to the cleaning table this past week. The next few weeks will be very productive on big lake as weak cold fronts come through cooling the water off that will trigger a mass exodus of white shrimp headed out of the marsh. Almost everything eats shrimp (even me) that are driven to the surface by hungry redfish and speckled trout including waiting seagulls that point the way to quick limits for our guys.

Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and get yourself a spot to come and enjoy the best time of the year on the lake.

Here are a few pictures from the week and you can see them all by clicking here. https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/SEPTEMBER-2019-PHOTOS


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



captainbuddy said:


> GOOD CATCHES OF REDFISH AND TROUT AS WE OPENED EARLY TEAL SEASON OVER THE WEEKEND
> 
> We have had good catches of hard fighting redfish on live shrimp and finger mullet most every day last week. Deep Spots along the ship channel around the pilot station, mile marker 1 and the Cameron jetties have been the best. Keeper trout are being caught up in the northern part of the lake and as far up north as Moss Lake. Itâ€™s about time for the fall flounder run to start and a few of the flatties have been brought back to the cleaning table this past week. The next few weeks will be very productive on big lake as weak cold fronts come through cooling the water off that will trigger a mass exodus of white shrimp headed out of the marsh. Almost everything eats shrimp (even me) that are driven to the surface by hungry redfish and speckled trout including waiting seagulls that point the way to quick limits for our guys.
> 
> ...


and you are mad about this???:texasflag


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

c hook said:


> and you are mad about this???:texasflag


I think in this context he meant the casting and blasting is on FIRE!


----------

